# Audi UK Covers New Ground with 2010 Q7 SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A visually and mechanically enhanced seven-seat Audi Q7 range which for the first time incorporates an ultra-low emission, EU6-compliant TDI model opens for UK order this week. Priced from £38,575 OTR, and due to reach its first customers in July, the new range combines subtle styling revisions and improved equipment for SE and S line models with advanced energy recuperation technology that brings improved fuel economy and reduced emissions for all versions. 
* Full Story *


----------

